# Uber Pool truly sucks.



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.

I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating. 

When you do an uber/pool run, besides making less money, it turns your car into a cab. Therefore negating the "fun" part of driving for uber.

I had a run yesterday that was a pool, the second passenger I picked up reeked of body odor, bad enough i had to crack all the windows in my car. I get an email this morning from Uber telling me that a passenger complained that my car smelled bad, and and if I get enough complaints it will deactivate my account? How am I supposed to have any control over the passengers that get into my car? Ya'll chose pool because you were too cheap to choose uber/x. Thats the gamble you take by requesting a pool ride. 

How do ya'll handle stinky passengers?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I handle Stinky Passangers by not taking pool requests.

Didnt think I had to point out the obviously, Im pointing....


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The ignore button exists for a reason. For me, it is used almost exclusively for Pool.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> When you do an uber/pool run, besides making less money, it turns your car into a cab.


Actually, driving for Uber has already turned your car into a cab.

Picking up Uber Pool, on the other hand, will turn your car into a city bus.


GL1800SK said:


> How do ya'll handle stinky passengers?


A can of Glade followed by 1*.

I fight most of my stink by not picking up Uber Poop.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Actually, driving for Uber has already turned your car into a cab.
> 
> Picking up Uber Pool, on the other hand, will turn your car into a city bus.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately doesn't do you a lot of good when the people are already in the car.
you're right it does turn it into a small city bus .

Smart ax's comments aside, if you continuously decline rides doesn't that look bad for you as a driver to Uber?

From their page...

*Acceptance Rates*
High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to permanent loss of your account.
Consistently accepting trip requests helps maximize earnings for drivers and keeps the system running smoothly. We know that sometimes things come up that prevent you from accepting every trip request, or you may want to take a break. But not accepting trip requests causes delays and degrades the reliability of the system. If you don't want to accept trips, just log off. 
If you consistently decline trip requests, we will assume you do not want to accept more trips and you may be logged out of the app. [3]


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


Never, Ever, EVER, EVERRRR , accept pool/line rides. It's that simple. 
UBERx is bad enough at times in itself!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> Smart ax's comments aside, if you continuously decline rides doesn't that look bad for you as a driver to Uber?


It won't affect your account status if that's what you're asking.

You're an independent contractor and can decline as many trip requests as you please. Just don't cancel too much after accepting it because they deactivate for excessive cancellations.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

GL1800SK said:


> If you consistently decline trip requests, we will assume you do not want to accept more trips and you may be logged out of the app.


People here have had acceptance rates of 0%. Uber will log you out after 3 declines or time outside but only as long as it takes you to log back in. And ignore the strongly worded messages from Uber (but _especially_ Lyft) will send you. We call those "nastygrams" around here and they are ALL bark, no teeth. Acceptance rates is absolutely meaningless to your active status; it is cancellation rate that can get you in trouble but even that needs to be pretty high for them to take notice or a discriminatory cancel (service dog, racial accusation, destination in some places). Read more on here about all that.



GL1800SK said:


> How do ya'll handle stinky passengers?


I will ask you a simple question. Do you have cloth seats by chance? If the answer is "yes", look into quality, washable seat covers that will protect your seats from these awful pax.

I have faux leather and most odors dissipate quickly. The sweaty stinkbutts who cannot wipe properly leave their "parfume de au'hole" at least a few times a week. I have to pull over and spray some cleaner for these times for those smells. Anything else, a little Fabreeze ot Ozium and quick ride with windows down does the trick.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


I never take pool requests. I let them disappear. I don't even acknowledge that pool exists. It's my business and I don't do pool.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I agree with the other poster that it turn's you're vehicle into a city bus.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

GL1800SK said:


> Unfortunately doesn't do you a lot of good when the people are already in the car.
> you're right it does turn it into a small city bus .
> 
> Smart ax's comments aside, if you continuously decline rides doesn't that look bad for you as a driver to Uber?
> ...


I don't decline rides, I just don't answer them. You can't control when you have to use the Loo.


jazzapt said:


> The ignore button exists for a reason. For me, it is used almost exclusively for Pool.


I wouldn't hit ignore. i just let it time-out. Ignore means you acknowledge it.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I wouldn't hit ignore. i just let it time-out.


It's the same thing as far as Uber is concerned. Either way, it counts against your acceptance rate. The decline button just saves everyone a little time.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

My average has not changed as far as I know. I don’t pay attention to it.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> People here have had acceptance rates of 0%. Uber will log you out after 3 declines or time outside but only as long as it takes you to log back in. And ignore the strongly worded messages from Uber (but _especially_ Lyft) will send you. We call those "nastygrams" around here and they are ALL bark, no teeth. Acceptance rates is absolutely meaningless to your active status; it is cancellation rate that can get you in trouble but even that needs to be pretty high for them to take notice or a discriminatory cancel (service dog, racial accusation, destination in some places). Read more on here about all that.
> 
> I will ask you a simple question. Do you have cloth seats by chance? If the answer is "yes", look into quality, washable seat covers that will protect your seats from these awful pax.
> 
> I have faux leather and most odors dissipate quickly. The sweaty stinkbutts who cannot wipe properly leave their "parfume de au'hole" at least a few times a week. I have to pull over and spray some cleaner for these times for those smells. Anything else, a little Fabreeze ot Ozium and quick ride with windows down does the trick.


Good info ... thanks

Fortunately I have leather seats. So once a week I just give them a good wipe down .


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

MarkR said:


> I don't decline rides, I just don't answer them. You can't control when you have to use the Loo.
> 
> I wouldn't hit ignore. i just let it time-out. Ignore means you acknowledge it.


Actually letting it time out is worse in Uber and Lyft's eyes. If you hit ignore, the ping goes right to the next available driver. If you let it time out, it takes 30 seconds before it moves on to the next one, taking it longer for Pax to get confirmation of a ride. They want pax to get pings accepted right away

Now if your goal is to inconvenience Pool pax, then more power to you. I ain't mad at ya. But if your trying to look better it Uber's eyes then you are better off hitting ignore.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I like watching the crap ping time out. I know it make Uber unhappy with me, and that gives me joy. Especially since, as an IC, they can't touch me. lmao
On my more 'wenchy' days, I've even did a countdown like on New Years watching the ball drop. 

In short, don't sweat it. Let it ping itself out, and enjoy it with a smile.

BUT, for all that's holy, stop encouraging cheap people by accepting pool requests. After they have to wait, and they've effectively been passed around the pool of drivers like someone's dirty hooker, sometimes more than once, they eventually learn, and order a regular Uber. You need to TRAIN them. Like puppies.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Always spray some Ozium in your car from time to time in between rides. Drive with your windows down, basically air out the car to eliminate any smell. The B/O problem can occur regardless of ride chosen, pool, X, Select. I had an X ride, 2 ladies, one of them had a pungent smell when she spoke, it hit me in the face as I was driving and I had to contend myself to not throw up. As soon as she got out, I sprayed some ozium in the car. Pool rides come in handy if you are doing quest, or consecutive ride promo, so don't knock it off.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I've only had one smelly passenger. I don't even have a good sense of smell but I couldn't handle it. I had my window down and my head out the window and I still couldn't stand what I think was body odor. It was a long ride, I knew I couldn't do it, so I pulled over in less than a mile and told him that his friends and family had let him down so I would have tell him "You smell awful, dude". I told him I hate confrontation so it has to be a big, big deal for me to say something. He muttered a stunned apology, then I said I have to take you back to your apartment for a shower. Can't do this long trip. He didn't say another word. I had to get out of my car for a while in the parking lot. Oh, and he was going to visit someone in the hospital. I think I saved him a lot of potential embarrassment.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


I only take pools if I'm chasing a bonus


GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


I only take pools when I'm chasing a bonus, otherwise, not worth it


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

There’s A LOT of YouTube videos breaking down you’re just bending over and taking it. Opt out! Nuff said.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GL1800SK said:


> How do ya'll handle stinky passengers?











I've only had to do it once and yes, it was extremely awkward, but the stinky fecker's ride would have been for 25 minutes and I already felt like throwing up 15 seconds into the ride.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 297961
> 
> I've only had to do it once and yes, it was extremely awkward, but the stinky fecker's ride would have been for 25 minutes and I already felt like throwing up 15 seconds into the ride.


Tell us the story and how it went down. How did you eject and how did he react to it?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Tell us the story and how it went down. How did you eject and how did he react to it?


He was Eastern European judging by the accent. Not that that was a factor. Anyway, I just pulled the car over and said that there was a terrible smell in the car and I could not continue the ride. There was a little pushback; I think he said "come on, man" or something like that. I said, "No, I am not going to continue with this ride. You need to leave the vehicle please". He got out, calling me an R-sole as he did. Whatever; it's better to be a figurative one than to smell like a real one.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


i get rid of them.



FinerThings said:


> I've only had one smelly passenger. I don't even have a good sense of smell but I couldn't handle it. I had my window down and my head out the window and I still couldn't stand what I think was body odor. It was a long ride, I knew I couldn't do it, so I pulled over in less than a mile and told him that his friends and family had let him down so I would have tell him "You smell awful, dude". I told him I hate confrontation so it has to be a big, big deal for me to say something. He muttered a stunned apology, then I said I have to take you back to your apartment for a shower. Can't do this long trip. He didn't say another word. I had to get out of my car for a while in the parking lot. Oh, and he was going to visit someone in the hospital. I think I saved him a lot of potential embarrassment.


my gawd... how long does someone have to go without a shower to smell that nasty. 3 days? 4?


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

The stinkiest incident I had was 2 summers ago. Picked up this smoking hot woman from a cc gym, she was going to fairmount. Unfortunately it was also the made in America weekend and lane closures and setting up the stage led to traffic nightmares. During this idle time I made small talk with her she said she was going to sea isle for the weekend. Right when she said that she farted. It was the worst smelling fart ever, I can only imagine it’s the smell that probiotic smoothies and kale creates because this was one stinky ass ***** . Hot af but had a really stinky butthole.


----------



## SlyBandit (Dec 24, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


dunnno about stinking ones but, 
TIP get a pool, let it queue the original rider plus one more then go and STOP REQUESTS. It won't add anymore PAX to the ride, the PAX pay the same...upfront pricing, but we don't get screwed with a bunch of extra driving and we actually get paid more than what the PAX pay, ha, yea Uber makes up the difference.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Try odour spray like FreBz. You make your own judgement sometimes it make sense to turn on no more request.



Bryce Harper said:


> The stinkiest incident I had was 2 summers ago. Picked up this smoking hot woman from a cc gym, she was going to fairmount. Unfortunately it was also the made in America weekend and lane closures and setting up the stage led to traffic nightmares. During this idle time I made small talk with her she said she was going to sea isle for the weekend. Right when she said that she farted. It was the worst smelling fart ever, I can only imagine it's the smell that probiotic smoothies and kale creates because this was one stinky ass @@@@@ . Hot af but had a really stinky butthole.


 When you smell the odor that means a small amount of the particles that came out from her rear travelled inside you via your respiratory system. Not even making love can establish that level of connectivity of being one


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Bryce Harper said:


> The stinkiest incident I had was 2 summers ago. Picked up this smoking hot woman from a cc gym, she was going to fairmount. Unfortunately it was also the made in America weekend and lane closures and setting up the stage led to traffic nightmares. During this idle time I made small talk with her she said she was going to sea isle for the weekend. Right when she said that she farted. It was the worst smelling fart ever, I can only imagine it's the smell that probiotic smoothies and kale creates because this was one stinky ass @@@@@ . Hot af but had a really stinky butthole.


Anyone, who farts in my vehicle gets one starred. How someone can do that in such close quarters with the windows shut is beyond me.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

NYCFunDriver said:


> Anyone, who farts in my vehicle gets one starred. How someone can do that in such close quarters with the windows shut is beyond me.


Its biology. It's natural and 100% organic. Sometimes you can't hold it and/or it leaks out without you realizing.

If the driver hasn't smell it yet and you Open the window without asking when its winter and driver has heating on would be seen as rude and inconsiderate. Unless you admit to farting which people would be too embarrassed or akward to do. So you'll get 1 star either way might as well make it deserving


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

So here in Denver, since the last update to the app 2 days ago.
You do NOT get to see if the ride is a shared or pool ride until you pick up the passenger.
This is NEW and really FKed.

How are you going to handle this?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Good news, riders are taking less pool trips:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-and-ubers-nyc-shared-rides-are-falling.313434/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ardery said:


> my gawd... how long does someone have to go without a shower to smell that nasty. 3 days? 4?


Showering is only one aspect of odor. I believe genetics, diet, and activity levels play a large role.

I have low activity levels, and eat very little... and what little I do eat is pretty bland stuff. I generally do not eat onions, garlic, spicy curry, or meat.

3-7 days between taking a shower is normal for me, but I personally believe I can go 2-3 weeks without a shower without smelling too bad. Maybe I just can't detect my own odor some might say, but I've specifically asked people to be honest and tell me if I smell and I've never had anyone tell me that I smell like anything except the odor of the hand soap that I use.

And on the flipside, I know people that shower daily and nonetheless manage to have a pretty potent odor that cannot be easily masked with cologne.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't accept pool, period. Just let it time out or hit ignore. I never had a good experience with Pool. And half of the time when I did do Pool, they had 3 pax. Never again.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Showering is only one aspect of odor. I believe genetics, diet, and activity levels play a large role.
> 
> I have low activity levels, and eat very little... and what little I do eat is pretty bland stuff. I generally do not eat onions, garlic, spicy curry, or meat.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even tell my close friends about your hygiene/shower habit if I was you- just saying


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

FinerThings said:


> I've only had one smelly passenger. I don't even have a good sense of smell but I couldn't handle it. I had my window down and my head out the window and I still couldn't stand what I think was body odor. It was a long ride, I knew I couldn't do it, so I pulled over in less than a mile and told him that his friends and family had let him down so I would have tell him "You smell awful, dude". I told him I hate confrontation so it has to be a big, big deal for me to say something. He muttered a stunned apology, then I said I have to take you back to your apartment for a shower. Can't do this long trip. He didn't say another word. I had to get out of my car for a while in the parking lot. Oh, and he was going to visit someone in the hospital. I think I saved him a lot of potential embarrassment.


You had every right to do that and I'm not criticizing you for it but be aware that there are medical conditions which can cause a person to smell really bad to the point where it would be hard to mask the smell -- especially without some other overpowering smell.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Texan said:


> I wouldn't even tell my close friends about your hygiene/shower habit if I was you- just saying


I feel I have very little to lose by being extremely open. Any friend who would be bothered by it is not a friend that I need to have. I think the last friendship I crafted that lasted longer than a year, I crafted when I was in elementary school.

Generally speaking, human friends are over-rated. They are expensive to maintain, judgemental, and typically unrewarding. Not that I'm any different. I'm also extremely judgemental. My parents aside, the chances that I encounter anyone I would enjoy to be around for longer than 20 minutes or so, who would also enjoy to be around me are pretty low. That's also why I like driving for Uber... I rarely make acquaintances for longer than 20 minutes or so.

Cats and dogs give out far more love and are far easier to please. They are far less judgemental, and they also smell better. My cat bathes himself daily with his own saliva, but I only give my dog a bath every few months and he still smells better than the vast majority of humans.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I feel I have very little to lose by being extremely open. Any friend who would be bothered by it is not a friend that I need to have. I think the last friendship I crafted that lasted longer than a year, I crafted when I was in elementary school.
> 
> Generally speaking, human friends are over-rated. They are expensive to maintain, judgemental, and typically unrewarding. Not that I'm any different. I'm also extremely judgemental. My parents aside, the chances that I encounter anyone I would enjoy to be around for longer than 20 minutes or so, who would also enjoy to be around me are pretty low. That's also why I like driving for Uber... I rarely make acquaintances for longer than 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Cats and dogs give out far more love and are far easier to please. They are far less judgemental, and they also smell better. My cat bathes himself daily with his own saliva, but I only give my dog a bath every few months and he still smells better than the vast majority of humans.


I was being sarcastic/kidding. Sorry.

As far as human friends go, I tend to develop the best ones when we have met about a hobby. For me- Catamaran sailing and now Sportbike motorcycle riding. YMMV.

Cheers


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Don't accept pool, period. Just let it time out or hit ignore. I never had a good experience with Pool. And half of the time when I did do Pool, they had 3 pax. Never again.


if they had 3 pax, why did you allow them into your car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


Uber Sucks


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bryce Harper said:


> The stinkiest incident I had was 2 summers ago. Picked up this smoking hot woman from a cc gym, she was going to fairmount. Unfortunately it was also the made in America weekend and lane closures and setting up the stage led to traffic nightmares. During this idle time I made small talk with her she said she was going to sea isle for the weekend. Right when she said that she farted. It was the worst smelling fart ever, I can only imagine it's the smell that probiotic smoothies and kale creates because this was one stinky ass @@@@@ . Hot af but had a really stinky butthole.


Two questions, 
Did she acknowledge the fart or act like it didn't happen?
Would you still smash?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Ardery said:


> if they had 3 pax, why did you allow them into your car?


I didn't. It's more of a waste because half the time you pull up, there are 3 pax.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> Actually letting it time out is worse in Uber and Lyft's eyes. If you hit ignore, the ping goes right to the next available driver. If you let it time out, it takes 30 seconds before it moves on to the next one, taking it longer for Pax to get confirmation of a ride. They want pax to get pings accepted right away
> 
> Now if your goal is to inconvenience Pool pax, then more power to you. I ain't mad at ya. But if your trying to look better it Uber's eyes then you are better off hitting ignore.





merryon2nd said:


> I like watching the crap ping time out. I know it make Uber unhappy with me, and that gives me joy. Especially since, as an IC, they can't touch me. lmao
> On my more 'wenchy' days, I've even did a countdown like on New Years watching the ball drop.
> 
> In short, don't sweat it. Let it ping itself out, and enjoy it with a smile.
> ...


The highlighted parts are spot on. If 4 drivers let a ping time down it's 15 seconds × 4 = ONE WHOLE MINUTE! To an ADHD millenial trying to get to her SoulCycle class that is an eternity.



GL1800SK said:


> if you continuously decline rides doesn't that look bad for you as a driver to Uber?


IDGAF about Acceptance Rate or what Uber/Lyft think.


----------



## edwardwaiyipho (Nov 19, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> If there is anything to make me NOT want to drive for Uber anymore, it would be uber/pool.
> 
> I drive for Uber as a time filler from when I get off work until my wife gets home from work. I actually enjoy the conversations with strangers, because in my opinion, people are fascinating.
> 
> ...


I had one pool ride that took me about 2 hours to complete. There were 8 riders in one pool ride. That's insane. Uber paid peanuts with pool rides. Uber does not pay the total times that spend on the road. Don't take uber/pool.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Has any driver ever accepted a regular Uber X ride and it turns into a pool ride? I'm not positive, but I think it's happened to me several times. XXX, of course. 
The word "pool" is so small and difficult to see when accepting a ride in motion in traffic.
There are many reasons to avoid pool rides. My primary one is that Uber mega-hogs the money. I thought we were partners? 
See pic of a screenshot I took of another driver's ride. This is some kind of hogging.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Has any driver ever accepted a regular Uber X ride and it turns into a pool ride? I'm not positive, but I think it's happened to me several times. XXX, of course.


I have. Many times since Pool became a thing. I would accept an X or XL ride, and the next thing I know, it reads as a Pool when I check the work order.
I've also accepted X or XL, and then had my pick-up change and the new pick-up be a Pool ride. Needless to say, when this happens, its an insta-cancel!
But still, slimey. I've taken to getting screen shots of all of my pick-ups so I have evidence to fight back and get my few bucks owed.


----------



## Anthonyau (Mar 20, 2019)

I don't do pool and anyone below the rating of 4.7


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Anthonyau said:


> I don't do pool and anyone below the rating of 4.7


I get curious on occasion about the really low rated ones


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Anthonyau (Mar 20, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I get curious on occasion about the really low rated ones


Trust me...dont do it if you want to keep your rating high and stress free. There is always a next rider.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Anthonyau said:


> Trust me...dont do it if you want to keep your rating high and stress free. There is always a next rider.


I'm my experience low rated paxholios will tip if you mention ways to increase their rating


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

GL1800SK said:


> Unfortunately doesn't do you a lot of good when the people are already in the car.
> you're right it does turn it into a small city bus .
> 
> Smart ax's comments aside, if you continuously decline rides doesn't that look bad for you as a driver to Uber?
> ...


high quality ??


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

The cool thing about part time and not caring about Uber Pro is that I can ignore all pools. Uber pro suckers have to keep an 85% acceptance rate to see trip duration. I don’t accept pools nor if I’m in a area that’s surge and I’m not getting the highest.

Basically the Uber Pro people get all my pools and crap surge.


----------

